# Volume Boost for windows



## alastair_costley

Hey,

Im using some seriously nice audio hardware, its a realtec 7.1 HD audio card and i want to get more volume. i dont use speakers at the moment (cant afford them, saving up for dual core) but i do use headsets. now i have turned up the headset volume and windows volume is on max and media player volume is on max and even the card software volume is on max. i was wondering if anyone knows of 3rd party programs that will give my sound card just a little more juice.

thanks, 

Alastair


----------



## kiwiguy

Are the headsets powered? (probably not)

The outputs are "Line Out" with an impedance of ~ 1000 - 2000 ohms, the headsets have about 30 ohms impedance.

The headsets need an amplifier to drive them, the Line Out is designed to drive an amplifier, not headsets. So no, you cannot do what you want, if my guesses above are correct.


----------



## cwwozniak

I don't think there is any software that will let your sound card volume "go to eleven".  As *kiwiguy *says, you are trying to drive low impedance headphones from a high impedance, line level source.

I was going to suggest an external headphone amplifier like the ones from this company but they may cost more that just getting some inexpensive amplified speakers that have a headphone jack for the amplified output.

http://www.boostaroo.com/


----------



## alastair_costley

ok, thnx for the help. i have bought some better headphones and hopefuly they will be good enough, otherwise that boostaroo site seems pretty reasonable


----------



## cwwozniak

I found a couple of interesting products on newegg.com. The USB based sound controllers that are on this list claim to have amplified headphone outputs. I have no idea about the sound quality though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...EPA=0&Description=headphone+amplifier&x=0&y=0


----------



## thehackedone

Just get some different head phones, with mine I have to turn the volume way way down in order to even think.


----------



## alastair_costley

these headphones r pretty good actualy, HD sound quality  score!

they seen pretty loud so im pleased.. untill they break


----------

